# Spanish language school in Mazatlan



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be moving to Mazatlan and need to take Spanish lesson. Can anyone suggest a few good schools for Spanish Language lessons?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you use Google and enter "Spanish lessons + Mazatlan", you will get several sites.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just Google 'Hoteles en Mazatlan, Sinaloa' for all the information you'll need.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This is the one I almost went to before deciding to move further south. I liked the people, Mexican owned and out by Walmart. There's another in the Colonial section DT run by a gringa - don't remember the name

English & Spanish For All, A.C.


----------

